# Kaufberatung: Welches BMX



## Jones __ (8. August 2009)

Hi Leutz hab mir vor nen Bmx zu kaufen. 
hab mal 3 Bikes rausgesucht - könnt ihr sagen welches ich davon nehmen soll oder empfehlt mir doch noch andere Bikes. 
Achja ich brauch das Bike zum Street und Park fahren. 

Felt chasem 12.5kg Preis EUR 339,95

Felt pyre 11.8 kg 575,55 EUR

Eastern element Gewicht lt. Hersteller ca. 11,8 kg 489,95 EUR

gruß Jones


----------



## Berty_Fox (8. August 2009)

das eastern zum Anfangen wohl eher nicht, keine Bremse (braucht man zum BMxen eigentlich nicht, aber zum Anfangen schwer und ungewohnt)

und sonst eigentlich egal welches von beiden Felts, überleg dir halt ob dir die Gewichtsersparnis das Geld wert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones __ (8. August 2009)

ja also des ohne bremse wär kein problem fahr nähmlich schon länger dirt ;D


----------



## Berty_Fox (8. August 2009)

achso, dachte du bist Anfänger
kauf dir das Eastern


----------



## HEIZER (8. August 2009)

Guckst du hier


----------



## Berty_Fox (8. August 2009)

Guckst du hier funktioniert nicht


----------



## Nattfödd (8. August 2009)

Jetz gehts http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758


----------



## holmar (8. August 2009)

gut das der thread nur ziemlich gut ganz oben versteckt ist...


----------



## HEIZER (8. August 2009)

Berty_Fox schrieb:


> Guckst du hier funktioniert nicht



Bei mir schon


----------



## RISE (8. August 2009)

Eastern oder ähnliches.

Felt kannste in jeder Beziehung vergessen.


----------



## Hertener (8. August 2009)

Hallo? Worum geht's denn hier bitte?
Um den Preis ja anscheinend nicht.
Um die Marke? Um die Geometrie? Um die Ausstattung? Anscheinend auch nicht!

Geht's hier nur um das Gewicht?
Bitte: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10211
imho besser als das Felt, leichter und nur unwesentlich teurer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones __ (29. November 2009)

löschen


----------

